# Daedalus Clapton Wire DIY Tool by Avidartisan



## 3avape (10/8/16)

The world's first Daedalus Clapton Clapton DIY Tool is a perfect tool to create the perfect coil for your rebuild-able tank or dripper. Easy to build clapton wire, flat clapton wire, fused clapton wire, stable clapton wire etc.









*Package includes:*
2x Magical Clapton Tool
2x Swivel Coastlock
1x Daedalus body
1x Smart Coil Jig
1x Tool Clamp
2x Screw Nut
1x Manual
2x Spring


----------



## brotiform (10/8/16)

@OreO


----------

